# ESPN's Sam Smith says the Blazers will win the NBA Championship in 2003!



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/smith_sam/1485332.html

GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*That was a funny read...*

Sam Smith - :clap: :rock:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/smith_sam/1485332.html
> 
> GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


um.." Spurred on by a plea agreement that promises its players can work in the prison library instead of the prison kitchen, "Blazers" players take on a new sense of motivation and dedication and sweep to the franchise's first championship in 25 years. Paul Allen tries to speak, but apparently has forgotten how."

gee..he is funny, isn't he?

Defensive player of the year? Glenn Robinson.

:rofl: 

prediction of the year:
Patrick Ewing says this is the season he and the Knicks will win the championship.

yah. 

Ok. I guess this was funny.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*I liked this one...*

Rematch of the year: Christie vs. Fox 
While shooting a free throw, Doug Christie is attacked from behind by Rick Fox, who later says he thought he was auditioning for Rocky VII. Fox warns he's wearing boxer shorts and he knows how to use them. Christie is revived and when he comes to, says, "Didn't I have a hat on when I came in here."


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

So this wasn't a serious article? It was all a joke?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry guys, no way the Blazers will win this year's title. 

It'll either go to the Kings or Lakers.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Its sad :uhoh: .... he probably gets paid close to 6 figures to write a weekly column like that....

 

I am sorry but I can give him a banana dance for that article!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Remember, Portland is playing like it's *"Us against the World!"* Let them make fun of Portland, as long as our team keeps winning that is all that I care about now. It is going to take years for Portland to shed this *Jailblazer* title. Take it with a grain of salt and let them eat crow at seasons end. If you don't believe that your team can win then why even be a fan?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

lakers or kings ?

no mention of Dallas at all ?!?! amazing what one win against the best team in the league can do, written off completely. 
I dont think LA has much of a shot this year judging on performance so far, lack of domination and hustle. Id be happy for us to get into the 2nd rnd =]


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am sorry... as long as the Lakers even make the 8th seed, they are a threat... they are 3 time champions for a reason.

even if they end the season with a modest 8 game winning streak, they get a shot of momentum in the arm, and it carries them into the 1st round.

No one can stop Shaq or Kobe when they are on a roll... especially with the benefit of a few whistles.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> It is going to take years for Portland to shed this *Jailblazer* title.


longer than that

and as it was suggested.. the whole article is just a joke. so of course blazers wont win. i mean, they've got the same nucleus as when they died in the WCF against LA.. who's gonna step it up NOW in the clutch? oh i can just see it.. sheed for three to win the game.. AIRBALL


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> even if they end the season with a modest 8 game winning streak, they get a shot of momentum in the arm, and it carries them into the 1st round.
> 
> No one can stop Shaq or Kobe when they are on a roll... especially with the benefit of a few whistles.


they could end the season on a 10 game losing streak, BARELY make the playoffs because of it..have internal strife, hatred, fights, you name it..

and they'd STILL freaking come into form and win the gd title.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*what?*

If the Lakers end the season on a 10 game losing streak, they will not make the playoffs.

They are already in enough trouble.

I would bet money the Lakers don't make the playoffs. I say they win between 38 and 43 games.

Go Blazers


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, has everyone's new year sense of humor disappeared?

I thought the guy was clever. Maybe I am too easily amused.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Speed*

I am a die heart blazers, but I take you on that bet. 
Remember last year. Blazers 13-18. Still got the 6th seed. You PM me and let me know how much?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> and as it was suggested.. the whole article is just a joke. so of course blazers wont win. i mean, they've got the same nucleus as when they died in the WCF against LA.. who's gonna step it up NOW in the clutch? oh i can just see it.. sheed for three to win the game.. AIRBALL


Umm... by that logic, we might as well give the championship rings to the Lakers right now.

After all, the Kings choked, too. And the Mavs can't even make it to the WCF.

And Wallace now has a more mature Wells and a more explosive DA to help him offensively. DA's already hit 2 game-winners this year, and Bonzi's hit big shots at the end of games, as well.

So that's 3 players they can go to in the clutch. Is that enough?

Ed O.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

*tmacizgod,*

I thought you said the Blazers' nucleus died in the 2000 WCF against the Lakers already. Obviously, they died so now we have a new nucleus of players, right?

In any case, new players or not, any team that goes to the playoffs have a chance to win the title. I don't believe that the Blazers' chances are good, but I'm not so closed-minded to think that it CANNOT happen.

BTW, I love this ignore feature. What a revelation. 

One down and possibly a few more to go...


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: tmacizgod,*



> Originally posted by <b>ripct</b>!
> In any case, new players or not, any team that goes to the playoffs have a chance to win the title. I don't believe that the Blazers' chances are good, but I'm not so closed-minded to think that it CANNOT happen.
> One down and possibly a few more to go...


um.. any team? u think minnesota has a legit chance to win EVER? i thinky no. okay..



> And Wallace now has a more mature Wells and a more explosive DA to help him offensively. DA's already hit 2 game-winners this year, and Bonzi's hit big shots at the end of games, as well.


okay.. so bonzi's more "mature this year". and da's "explosive" like he's never been before  . DA was good when bonzi was playing like crap. now that bonzi has stepped his game up, DA has disappeared. every year before playoff time, stuff happens to the blazers team wise. last year it was damon's house in LO getting SWATTED for the pound of weed. year before that was shawn kemp going to crack rehab. what's the story gonna be this year? sabonis and his wife getting plastered during pregame shootarounds? and these troubles always get in the way of the players, making them "unable to concentrate" during the games cuz of all the negative hype the media makes it into. 

again, no they wont win, or even make the WCF.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: tmacizgod,*



> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> okay.. so bonzi's more "mature this year". and da's "explosive" like he's never been before  .


Bonzi was just finishing his 1st season actually playing in the NBA, and hadn't even become a starter yet. DA wasn't on the Blazers, and in comparison to Steve Smith, DA is explosive. We're talking about comparison to the 2000 WCF team, remember.



> DA was good when bonzi was playing like crap. now that bonzi has stepped his game up, DA has disappeared.


He's disappeared, huh? Which player hit the game-winning shot against Seattle again?

And we don't NEED to have DA playing well as long as the team is winning. Obviously, I'd prefer DA to not be shooting like crap, but he's done that historically so I'm not surprised that he's doing it now. 

He's still a player that's able to contribute and hit big shots, though.



> every year before playoff time, stuff happens to the blazers team wise. last year it was damon's house in LO getting SWATTED for the pound of weed. year before that was shawn kemp going to crack rehab. what's the story gonna be this year? sabonis and his wife getting plastered during pregame shootarounds? and these troubles always get in the way of the players, making them "unable to concentrate" during the games cuz of all the negative hype the media makes it into.


So your definition of "every year" is the last two years, eh? That's a peculiar definition of "every year". The Blazers appeared in WCFs 3 and 4 years ago. You're either too young to remember that or you have a bad memory. 



> again, no they wont win, or even make the WCF.


What a BOLD prediction. You can say that about just about any team and the odds are you'd be right. The Kings alone actually have a better-than-even chance to appear in the WCF, IMO, and the Mavs are the only other team that's even arguably a good bet to do so.

Ed O.


----------

